# Infamous second son: uscita 21 Marzo 2014. PS4



## admin (14 Marzo 2014)

Dopo un periodo di buio e di silenzio, a partire dalla prossima Primavera saranno immessi sul mercato diversi titoli interessati per le console di nuova generazione: PS4 e Xbox4.

Si parte con il terzo capitolo della saga Infamous: secondo son. In uscita il prossimo 21 Marzo 2014 in esclusiva su Playstation 4.

Trama: il nuovo protagonista, il 24enne Delsin Rowe, è alle prese con un'agenzia governativa intervenuta dopo i disastri accaduti nei capitoli precedenti della saga. 

Improvvisamente, diverse persone iniziano a sviluppare poteri speciali attraverso i quali ribellarsi agli oppressori.

Qui in basso il video da Youtube del Gameplay. Preview.


----------



## admin (14 Marzo 2014)




----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Marzo 2014)

giocone! pazzesco niente PS3


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Marzo 2014)

Saga che purtroppo non ho mai seguito. Attendo altri giochi della Playstation. Comunque ottimo il fatto che sia esclusiva PS4 questo seguito.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (16 Marzo 2014)

Probabile capolavoro
Ho amato moltissimo i primi due


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Marzo 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Saga che purtroppo non ho mai seguito. Attendo altri giochi della Playstation. Comunque ottimo il fatto che sia esclusiva PS4 questo seguito.



anch'io non l'ho mai seguita, ma in futuro li prenderò sicuramente


----------



## Ale (2 Giugno 2014)

qualcuno ci ha giocato?


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (2 Giugno 2014)

Ci sto giocando io.
Bello


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Giugno 2014)

Il primo che giocai CLAMOROSO .. questo non posso provarlo avendo preso la One .


----------



## Ale (3 Giugno 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il primo che giocai CLAMOROSO .. questo non posso provarlo avendo preso la One .



come ti trovi con la One? che giochi hai preso?


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Giugno 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> come ti trovi con la One? che giochi hai preso?



Per adesso solo fifa 14 sto aspettando che scendano i prezzi , non per nulla ma 70 euro per un gioco non lo spenderò mai .. È una questione di principio .


----------



## Ale (7 Giugno 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Per adesso solo fifa 14 sto aspettando che scendano i prezzi , non per nulla ma 70 euro per un gioco non lo spenderò mai .. È una questione di principio .


Anche io senza aver preso FIFA peri. Su ebay sto cercando di prendere a poco prezzo questo gioco


----------



## Ale (23 Giugno 2014)

Comprato. Li stanno svendendo su eBay..


----------



## Ale (1 Luglio 2014)

Sembra molto interessante


----------

